# Chrome bags?



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, my backpack is nearing the end of its life and I need a new bag. I really like a backpack and would like to continue with the same, but I'm looking for quality and durability (i.e. price is not that important). I've looked at some brands like Patagonia and Timbuk2, but have come across Chrome. I would be interested in the messenger packs Backbone or Ranchero. Any comments about Chrome?
Thanks.
Cheers, Wayne
http://www.chromebags.com/messengerpacks.html


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*IMHO Chrome bags are the best.*

I own several Timbuck2 bags but don't use them any more. 

The chrome fits better, will not twist no matter what, has a nice padded shoulder strap, is very well made and is very waterproof.

Want to buy a few used Timbuck2 bags? 

Cheap?


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

wayneanneli said:


> Ok, my backpack is nearing the end of its life and I need a new bag. I really like a backpack and would like to continue with the same, but I'm looking for quality and durability (i.e. price is not that important). I've looked at some brands like Patagonia and Timbuk2, but have come across Chrome. I would be interested in the messenger packs Backbone or Ranchero. Any comments about Chrome?
> Thanks.
> Cheers, Wayne
> http://www.chromebags.com/messengerpacks.html


Hey Wayne... I've got a Metropolis and am pretty happy with it. Probably my only complaint with Chrome is the lack of reflective material on the outside and lack of a nylon loop to clip on a blinky light.... This is only a big deal if you do a lot of commuting at night... The bags are pretty sturdy and take a lot of abuse....


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> Ok, my backpack is nearing the end of its life and I need a new bag. I really like a backpack and would like to continue with the same, but I'm looking for quality and durability (i.e. price is not that important). I've looked at some brands like Patagonia and Timbuk2, but have come across Chrome. I would be interested in the messenger packs Backbone or Ranchero. Any comments about Chrome?
> Thanks.
> Cheers, Wayne
> http://www.chromebags.com/messengerpacks.html


I've had my Metropolis for about 1.5 months. In that time, I've found it's unbelievably waterproof.... so much so that I almost got written up for destruction of company property when my boss saw me open my DRENCHED bag and pull my laptop out. Then he saw the everything inside was bone dry. It stays put real well. It's comfortable (as much as you can expect from a big heavy thing on your back). Holds a boat-load of stuff when I need it to. And it survived a wreck (stupid gravel) without a scratch on it. I'd give my bag 5 out of 5 cogs.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Another vote for Chrome, I've had my Metropolis for about 2 years now, and use it almost every day for either bike or motorcycle commuting. It still looks new; as others have said it's amazingly waterproof, stays put and is quite comfy. Gets comments on the seatbelt buckle as well. Cavernous capacity, but doesn't get in the way when empty; all in all a superb bag.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the comments MB, Steve and others. I guess this is a case of you pay for what you get. I know the Chrome bags are slightly more expensive than the others, but I have yet to read a really bad review. As for night riding, Steve, we have very well lighted paths and traffic is not an issue because there isn't any in our city, i.e. none of the paths meets cross major arteries. Keep those comments coming.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sorta late to the game but just to echo everyone else, my Chrome has been awesome. I rode with it through some nasty winter rain storms and water never got into the compartment.
I've slid across the road and it only sustained very minor fabric scuffing, no tears or anything. Very tough bag.

The buckle also attracts the most attention so be prepared for a snappy answer. Also be aware of wayward thrillseekers who want to prematurely drop your load by pushing the release stealthily then laugh as your bag (this only happens when I have it full of groceries) goes crashing to the ground.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I like my Crome messenger bag. Its bloody huge. Not sure what model it is. Got it through Cars R Coffins.
like that it is totaly waterproof

I just wish i had a small bag for hot days. Its not breathable.

but i go everwhere with it. Its also my race bag.
I dont' drive so i ride to my races and fit all i need
lots of cool pockets. No tears of seams coming lose so far (6 months commuting)

Swwweeeeetttt in the snow or bad weather
my stuff never gets wet!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Chrom e's the best, bar none. I've had my chrome Kremlin for a few years now, and it still looks like it's brand new. I use it everyday to haul books, lots of books from class to class, geroceries, bike parts, everything and anything. Honestly I wish it would show some wear because the stupid thing looks like it never gets used. Anyways, I also love the seatbelt buckle, it makes it really easy getting on and off.

Also I use it on my motorcycle too, works very well for anything really.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your positive responses. No one seems to complaining about price, so I guess that that's not an issue. Now, to just get one from the US to Sweden...
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

The Chrome Messenger bags are good quality and comfortable but he was asking about the Chrome BACKPACKS. Anyone have experience with them?


----------

